# iphone 4 losing signal strength!



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Reported on Gizmodo with videos.

http://gizmodo.com/5571171/iphone-4-loses-reception-when-you-hold-it-by-the-antenna-band

I'll still be queuing at 5am for mine.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Its always worth holding out on being the first to buy with these things, and get it until bugs are sorted. This doesnt seem to be a software issue though, so who knows what will happen, an iphone 4.5 to solve it ?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i agree with Nick. I never buy the first wave of things as they have a few bugs (not always but alot of the time they do) so the second wave have these fixed


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I cant believe how many issues have been noted on this forum alone, its mental. Imagine paying over the odds for these things just to have issues with them, or queueing for hours to get one.

I never buy anything when it first comes out, let everyone else get the issues and then buy when they are all ironed out.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Been using mine for over an hour now with no loss off signal or discolouration. Just think how many they will be selling today, i was at the Regent street store, there must have been near on a thousand people there, your bound to get a handful with issues, its inevitable.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The signal problem happens on all phones from what I can see. It just takes some player to get it to happen and holding it in the right place.

The dis-colouration appears to be due to the glue not being 100% dry but it goes away after the phones been used for a day or two.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> The signal problem happens on all phones from what I can see. It just takes some player to get it to happen and holding it in the right place.
> 
> The dis-colouration appears to be due to the glue not being 100% dry but it goes away after the phones been used for a day or two.


picked mine up from the cambridge store this morning. Was about 200+ people there. I was in the nice short, fast moving reserved line 

No signal issues or screen issues to report yet.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> i agree with Nick. I never buy the first wave of things as they have a few bugs (not always but alot of the time they do) so the second wave have these fixed


LOL I only got my 3GS last week (love it) even though the battery is awful and the signal can be a bit weak in places I still love it, just upgraded it to iOS4 tonight and will have a play with it.

Do like the iphone4 but its not massivley different more ds light to dsi than xbox to xbox 360, and the 3gs was free and on discounted tarrif so I am happy 

Spent a fortune on apps and new music and even comics via comixology (Walking Dead).

Love it:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine is fine, I have neither issue


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oooh. Tell a lie. If I cup the bottom left of the phone (basically hold in my left hand) all the signal disappears!!!

Lol. Nice work apple


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Oooh. Tell a lie. If I cup the bottom left of the phone (basically hold in my left hand) all the signal disappears!!!
> 
> Lol. Nice work apple


Funny mine does the exact same, the signal drops randomly like now my blackberry would be fine in the house iPhone has zero signal I'm connected via wifi just now, aside from that it's an awesome bit of kit.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Oooh. Tell a lie. If I cup the bottom left of the phone (basically hold in my left hand) all the signal disappears!!!
> 
> Lol. Nice work apple


I lie too, mine does it, not as much as that though but can drop bars, it also gains bars though


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Returned my 3GS because signal reception was so bad at home. Now waiting to see what the verdict is on signal strength with the 4.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The 3GS is rubbish fir signal thats what I have the blackberry bold was much better.


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yip mine drops and losses all signal too when held in left hand!!

Looks like a rubber case/protector on the phone though stops the signal loss!! Its due to the bosy conducting whatever through the ariel of the phone which is the silver band around the phone!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good old apple


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ombat-reception-problems-says-Steve-Jobs.html

There you go guys.

Go buy your bumper and all is well.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So spend all that money and time for a phone and you have to buy a rubber band basically to get a signal!!!! Unreal!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I see a quick buck to be made here.
Simple idea really, as it appears to be conductivity of the skin that causes the issue, get some "Helicopter tape" or invisible shield stuff (same thing they use on 3/3G screen protectors and the like) crafted to cover the metal strip.
Simples, cheap and wont make your phone look ugly either


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> I see a quick buck to be made here.
> Simple idea really, as it appears to be conductivity of the skin that causes the issue, get some "Helicopter tape" or invisible shield stuff (same thing they use on 3/3G screen protectors and the like) crafted to cover the metal strip.
> Simples, cheap and wont make your phone look ugly either


This is what ive been saying

The invisible shield will come out just to protect the metal strip


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

rickparmar said:


> This is what ive been saying
> 
> The invisible shield will come out just to protect the metal strip


It already has.

Zaag have a version of thier screen cover which covers the whole phone including the side bits. I bet this does what you need to avoid the problem.

Time for apple to give away a bumper to everyone.....


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Makes a mockery of the design as well doesn't it.

As a lefty, i'm already disadvantaged in my everyday life (or advantaged by developing as ambidexterous ). Apple, are you telling me i cannot hold a phone that i choose to buy in my left hand? That must be against my human rights surely? 

Such a simple thing, you would think that 'holding the phone' would have come up at some stage.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Gruffs said:


> As a lefty, i'm already disadvantaged in my everyday life (or advantaged by developing as ambidexterous ). Apple, are you telling me i cannot hold a phone that i choose to buy in my left hand? That must be against my human rights surely?


Slightly off-topic but i'm right-handed but hold my phone in the left, is that usual?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> Slightly off-topic but i'm right-handed but hold my phone in the left, is that usual?


Not really. If you were making notes, you'd have your phone in your non-writing hand.

I was making a point about Apple (and most other companies') disregard for getting on for 50% of the population.

Though it is off-topic sorry.

I'll start a lefties thread.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't think this is a left handed issue.

I'm right handed but the natural way to hold an iPhone (or iPod Touch in my case) is in the left hand with the right hand used to touch the screen.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Started a Lefty thread as it OT matey. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174666


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Apple will be forced to do something about this I suspect.

It will be interesting to see what happens.

It will also be interesting to see if the queues subside until a fix is announced.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bought a case for it when I got the phone yesterday and had no problems :thumb:. Has anyone got any of the screen protectors?? not sure if its worth buying them really, had them on an old htc but not the last few phones.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> It will also be interesting to see if the queues subside until a fix is announced.


I think they have pretty much sold out anyways now. O2 website shows no stock of any model in the South West yesterday evening and stock is dried up in other places like Tesco etc.

I am kinda glad I couldn't get to a store to get one now. We will see what they do, but so far all Apple are saying is "hold it different" which is poor really. I don't actually see Apple doing much of anything to address it as it would be a major redesign and retool to get it right - anything else is a bodge job (like the tape idea I said earlier) and not fitting to a device of this much cost or stature. Its a device which has probably had as much R&D in the ergonomics as it has in the technology side of things, how this was missed can only be because it was never connected to a live network when handling it. Really quite a poor result for a device that is required to do the functionality it has exhibited a fault in day in day out.

As I pick up my 3G and hold it in my left hand to play a game or navigate Safari it falls completely naturally that my hand will encompass this problematic area on the new iphone4.

Poor design considerations aside, how is everyone getting on with it in the real world? I know the one USA carrier that the phone is available on is the one which advertises itself as "the one with lowest number of dropped calls" so how does that translate to the UK market where we are well covered with connectivity options from telcos that don't advertise themselves using a slogan of we are bad but less bad than the other guys?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

To be fair it happens to all phones in a way it just so happens the new iphone is in the limelight if anything goes wrong.

But i still think they knew about it but it was to late to do anything hence the "uch buy a bumper it will fix it" "oh an yeh thats £25 please ontop of what you paid for the phone"

i was going to get one anyway not a bumper but a case.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Surely a well place piece of insulation tape would solve the problem, a lot of people use cases anyway.

You'd be mad to buy a £500 phone and just have it in your pocket with you keys anyway.

Don't see it as being a big problem myself :wall:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Im getting a Zagg shield anyway so not an issue, but still its a bit odd, strangely though i have more bars on the 4 than i did on the 3gs when not held, and when it does drop it only ever drops to what the 3gs was always at in the same areas ?, so perhaps its a better antenna made similar to the 3gs when held in certain ways ???


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

meh, i wish i had one so i could complain about it dropping signal :lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Did you hear Steve Jobs answer to people complaining about holding it with their left hand and it losing signal.....

'hold it differently' Brilliant, thanks for that. Thats product testing, customer support at its best!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

HornetSting said:


> Did you hear Steve Jobs answer to people complaining about holding it with their left hand and it losing signal.....
> 
> 'hold it differently' Brilliant, thanks for that. Thats product testing, customer support at its best!







:lol:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I wonder if this is why when they did the demo earlier in the month that he couldn't get any wifi signal etc in the demo theatre. He made a big thing about all the journo's getting off the connection so that he could demo it's web browser and stuff. Maybe they had already spotted it but too far along the whole manufacture to change it?


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

I've sussed it, if you touch the metal band with your Tongue, you can actually receive Sky HD and transmissions from space. People with clammy hands will also receive better signals but only in standard definition. :lol:

Just for the record mines been fine since I got it yesterday !!!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> I wonder if this is why when they did the demo earlier in the month that he couldn't get any wifi signal etc in the demo theatre. He made a big thing about all the journo's getting off the connection so that he could demo it's web browser and stuff. Maybe they had already spotted it but too far along the whole manufacture to change it?


If I remember correctly, 550 people were using the wifi when he was trying to do that demo so it's no surprise it didn't work


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

yeh but 550 people not useing an iphone 4 got a signal


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

no problems here. 2 in our household and both fine, in a variety of different locations.

I also get a better signal at work than I ever did !!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Your all I sheep, HTC Desire is much better than that clunky Iphone 4.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

If you use a bumper cover on the new iphone, then does 
this help as you are not touching the antenna????


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Your all I sheep, HTC Desire is much better than that clunky Iphone 4.


Yawn, I'd rather have an iPhone 2g than that brick, really can't see the point of the htc, ugly phone with an ugly interface


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

griffin1907 said:


> no problems here. 2 in our household and both fine, in a variety of different locations.
> 
> I also get a better signal at work than I ever did !!


I have to agree, first day at work today and reception is far better than the 3gs


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> I have to agree, first day at work today and reception is far better than the 3gs


Ive found the same, holding it "properly" (lol) the signal is stronger than my 3GS, holding wrong signal weakens to 3GS levels


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell if the battery is any better on the iphone4?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> Can anyone tell if the battery is any better on the iphone4?


Massive improvement mate, my 3GS on 30% brightness would get me to about 7pm with a lot of use and need a charge. Yesterday I was messing with mine all day long with screen brightness at 100%. At 7pm battery was still at 28%. and I really didn't stop playing with it all day


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweet! I'm got to see if I can get one today,just gave carphone warehouse a ring in Cannock but they don't have any in stock,so don't think it's going to be easy to find one now!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> Sweet! I'm got to see if I can get one today,just gave carphone warehouse a ring in Cannock but they don't have any in stock,so don't think it's going to be easy to find one now!


Call tesco mobile, guy told me this morning they have thousands in their wh but due to system error they haven't sold one yet, their system should be fixed sometime this morning ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ryanuk said:


> Can anyone tell if the battery is any better on the iphone4?


It's very good, not charged it yet !


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Do they sell pay as you go ones? Need to work with my o2sim.

Thanks for that mate.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

winrya said:


> Ive found the same, holding it "properly" (lol) the signal is stronger than my 3GS, holding wrong signal weakens to 3GS levels


Yeh I have reception in areas I have never had with the 3GS , more than happy with reception even holding it wrongly


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

On a really good note, just how clear and crisp is this new screen, love it


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

My phone doesnt drop any signal either. I reckon its to do with the amount of static in peoples bodies also help to make the problem worse.

The 4 hour wait was well worth it to get one!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> On a really good note, just how clear and crisp is this new screen, love it


Have you compared it to the old screen? Holding it side by side you wonder how you even managed to read text before on the old one


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> Do they sell pay as you go ones? Need to work with my o2sim.
> 
> Thanks for that mate.


No not yet mate. I presume you are still in contract?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

chrisibiza said:


> My phone doesnt drop any signal either. I reckon its to do with the amount of static in peoples bodies also help to make the problem worse.
> 
> The 4 hour wait was well worth it to get one!


They are just trying to get a story, there are plenty of haters out there for some reason?!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

winrya said:


> Have you compared it to the old screen? Holding it side by side you wonder how you even managed to read text before on the old one


Yeh it's night and day, it's seriously sharp, been testing the signal thing and tbh it's better in every way than the 3GS was


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

i hate you al! have to wait for my pre order from apple to ship out mid july ;(


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

winrya said:


> No not yet mate. I presume you are still in contract?


FYI You can buy PAYG iPhone 4's from Apple.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still getting one and I'm no sheep. Just waiting to find out about unlocking an Orange one so I can use my company o2 sim in it.

My 3G has gone really slow since installing iOS4 and it's doing my head in. I don't see the point of going from a 3G to a 3GS when the 4 is out now.

The user interface is still second to none regardless of any signal fault. Beat's any BB, Nokia, Android hands down.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> FYI You can buy PAYG iPhone 4's from Apple.


Indeed you can, was replying to the fact tesco will only sell you one on contract at the moment!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm still getting one and I'm no sheep. Just waiting to find out about unlocking an Orange one so I can use my company o2 sim in it.
> 
> My 3G has gone really slow since installing iOS4 and it's doing my head in. I don't see the point of going from a 3G to a 3GS when the 4 is out now.
> 
> The user interface is still second to none regardless of any signal fault. Beat's any BB, Nokia, Android hands down.


1st bit - the sims are completely different than what you have now. They use a new smaller sized card so will need to get one of them to use in the iPhone4. Though there are adapters starting to filter through now, spotted some earlier on Google. There was also a device that let you cut your own existing simcard to fit in a microsim and came with a conversion kit to fit it in either a normal sized sim or the micro version

2nd bit - I am downgrading mine from iOS4 (original 3G phone) later today as I have the same issue as you. Everything is so frustrating to use on it now, button presses lag, apps crash or just don't launch at all. Camera was annoying of all yesterday at the Zoo, took so long to take a picture that I missed all but the Sloth LOL. Possibly the worst is though that when I enter text on web forms in Safari there is no text appearing in the fields intermittently - for instance sign on screen for GMail - when you submit the username password the page after it will never load without closing any other Safari windows. PAIN IN THE REAR!!!
Looks to be straightforward enough with XCode to repair though, I have the older OS saved and ready to try.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Firstly, already knew about the sum card and have ordered a micro sim from o2 already. 

Secondly, I've just hard reset my 3G twice and it's back to it's speedy self. Worth a try although not guaranteed.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well got my black bumper today and had no signal problems at all also picked up screen protectors and ordered a docking station for it.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've changes me mind, uploaded ios4 to my newish 3GS and like it. The wides upgrading to an iPhone 4 tomorrow, I think I have convinced her that as she will not really use all the features and will throw it around and break t I should for her the upgrade cost and let her have my 3GS lol, seems to be working.

Ps lots of iPhone haters for some reason I've avoided then for years, big mistake now I have one I just love it.

Had a play with a htc desire in the week, nice but not in the same league


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've had enough of Apple's poor support on this problem - their 'closed-door' support approach is frankly ridiculous and they need to start acknowledging problems such as this and openly advertise what they're looking at doing to fix it. With over a million handsets sold on Thu/Fri and the problem reported by 9am Thu, the teams responsible for the software and the hardware should not have been permitted to leave their office. This is a fcukup of frankly biblical proportions and Apple should be ashamed (and punished!) for the way they've dealt with it. DSD gives me the right to my refund - I can only feel sorry for those who bought it from a store and can't return it because (quote) "It isn't Apple's problem".

It is now, dicks.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike_182 said:


> I've had enough of Apple's poor support on this problem - their 'closed-door' support approach is frankly ridiculous and they need to start acknowledging problems such as this and openly advertise what they're looking at doing to fix it. With over a million handsets sold on Thu/Fri and the problem reported by 9am Thu, the teams responsible for the software and the hardware should not have been permitted to leave their office. This is a fcukup of frankly biblical proportions and Apple should be ashamed (and punished!) for the way they've dealt with it. DSD gives me the right to my refund - I can only feel sorry for those who bought it from a store and can't return it because (quote) "It isn't Apple's problem".
> 
> It is now, dicks.


And breath!

No ones bullying you to buy one.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> And breath!
> 
> No ones bullying you to buy one.


I already have one - it arrived on launch day at 830am. I had no choice based on it being faulty/not. Now Apple are saying that it's not an issue, and they won't refund based on it...

That's disgusting practise.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Mike_182 said:


> I already have one - it arrived on launch day at 830am. I had no choice based on it being faulty/not. Now Apple are saying that it's not an issue, and they won't refund based on it...
> 
> That's disgusting practise.


I was under the impression it was all rubbish anyway. My signal strength is better than it has ever been with previous iPhones and everyone I know has found the same.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

winrya said:


> I was under the impression it was all rubbish anyway. My signal strength is better than it has ever been with previous iPhones and everyone I know has found the same.


Mine's affected by it - and there's videos demonstrating the problem so it can't really be 'rubbish' can it?!

I lost 4 phone calls yesterday just by moving my hand (not noticing that I'd bridged the two bits of metal) and that's more than a little tedious given that I get 5 bars of 3G signal here!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

winrya said:


> I was under the impression it was all rubbish anyway. My signal strength is better than it has ever been with previous iPhones and everyone I know has found the same.


I think in general - yes it does have better reception - this is not the issue, at least not as a right handed person, you hold it in your right hand making a call you will not be bridging the aerials.
If you hold it in this natural way you would hold the phone to use it for other stuff (apps, web surfing - basically anything where you are holding it in your left hand and using your right to navigate via the screen) you automatically are bridging the gap between the two antenna elements with the base of your thumb/palm. 








This picture where you see the base of the thumb on the left, the line on the iphone bottom left corner is the gap between the aerials, this is being shorted across due to the conductivity of human skin. Hence fitting the bumper stops the issue, as would a small piece of tape that covers enough of the side/corner so that you can't possibly touch both bits at the same time with the same small part of skin.
It's a design flaw.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Signal strength is fine for me but some of my emails are coming through as not being downloaded from the server


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Question: iPhone bought on a credit card, deemed not fit for purpose and Apple aren't doing anything to resolve the issue. Credit card company pull the money, can Apple do anything on the grounds that they've pretty much flat refused to resolve the issue saying that we should 'hold the phone differently'? (I've been holding phones for over 10 years now, why the f*ck should I have to change the way I hold a phone for some jumped-up turtlenecked ****?)


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm still getting one and I'm no sheep. Just waiting to find out about unlocking an Orange one so I can use my company o2 sim in it.
> 
> My 3G has gone really slow since installing iOS4 and it's doing my head in. I don't see the point of going from a 3G to a 3GS when the 4 is out now.
> 
> The user interface is still second to none regardless of any signal fault. Beat's any BB, Nokia, Android hands down.


Ive heard a complete new phone install on itunes with OS4 sorts all the lag....

Not even updated my 3G yet though!!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Mike_182 said:


> Question: iPhone bought on a credit card, deemed not fit for purpose and Apple aren't doing anything to resolve the issue. Credit card company pull the money, can Apple do anything on the grounds that they've pretty much flat refused to resolve the issue saying that we should 'hold the phone differently'? (I've been holding phones for over 10 years now, why the f*ck should I have to change the way I hold a phone for some jumped-up turtlenecked ****?)


Don't worry, they are doing stuff to resolve the issue LOL @ these jobs. Maybe hiring Iphone Antenna Engineers BEFORE making the product was an idea? Or the other way to look at it, three engineers just lost their jobs at Apple:

http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=55849&CurrentPage=1
http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=55852&CurrentPage=1
http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=55854&CurrentPage=1


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Flol!


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10490572.stm


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike_182 said:


> Question: iPhone bought on a credit card, deemed not fit for purpose and Apple aren't doing anything to resolve the issue. Credit card company pull the money, can Apple do anything on the grounds that they've pretty much flat refused to resolve the issue saying that we should 'hold the phone differently'? (I've been holding phones for over 10 years now, why the f*ck should I have to change the way I hold a phone for some jumped-up turtlenecked ****?)


Mike you might be really annoyed or angry but please - no need for the language.

On a more positive note here' a quote from the BBC re Apple's response to this issue.



> Apple is promising a patch fix "within a few weeks". Users may also choose to get a full refund within 30 days of purchase, the firm has said.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Very clever move from apple. Claim that the signal has been showing too high all along, adjust it so it shows even less signal and then when people say "Oh my calls keep dropping" they just blame the operater.

Strange that the signal on my iPhone is only ever as good as other phones, it never shows a higher signal.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Take it in for the refund. If they charge you the 10% restocking fee like it says they will in the refund policy, keep the phone and charge it back on your card.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

What Apple have said about being a software issue is bull. Well to say it is fully software is bull anyway.

Anandtech did some indepth analysis and found that the signal strength was significantly reduced, more than all other phones (all phones suffer slight loss when the hand is in the way but the iPhone 4 does it more than most).

If Anandtech is right then Apple is likey just to make it so the phone doesn't appear to lose signal when it really is to try and get around the problem.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Its fixed now :thumb:









:lol:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)




----------

